# PH Buffer Solution



## Flame145 (Mar 1, 2011)

Can I save the buffer solution 4.01 and 7.01 from the .99 cent packets and put the used solution into a small pint size mason jar for re-use ??? Or does the solution go bad after opening the packet ???
Just seems like a waste to calibrate ph meter then throw away the buffer solution if it doesn't go bad.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 1, 2011)

You can store it for several months and up to a year as long as it is put into a proper container with the least amount of headspace possible and tightly sealed after each use.

Proper container means NO METAL. Glass and or plastic only.


----------



## Flame145 (Mar 1, 2011)

ibglowin said:


> You can store it for several months and up to a year as long as it is put into a proper container with the least amount of headspace possible and tightly sealed after each use.
> 
> Proper container means NO METAL. Glass and or plastic only.



I have the original plastic buffer solution bottle that it came in. Can I pour a little out, calibrate ph meter then pour back into original bottle ???


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 1, 2011)

Sure, as long as it can be tightly sealed your good. Some buffer solutions come in those throw away tear off top plastic containers sort of like this. Not much you can do with them after you open them but transfer to something else.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 1, 2011)

I have mine in small glass jars wide enough to put the ph meter into to get a reading. I refill from the bigger bottles. The 4.01 goes quicker as that is what I use to store in the cap to keep the probes wet.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 1, 2011)

good source for buffer solution is your local dope growing store.


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 1, 2011)

Or Amazon.com for the rest of us who don't frequent those places........


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 1, 2011)

mmadmikes1 said:


> good source for buffer solution is your local dope growing store.



Over here in the PRC "Peoples Republic of Chicago" we don't have those.
Maybe the new Governor Rham will fix that


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Mar 1, 2011)

It was the best price on PH meters and TDS meters so Hell ya I go there. They also have great prices on tubing. If you break a meter and the must is sitting you cant wait for internet order to arrive


----------

